# Cheapest place to buy transfers



## Airka02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello all Im looking for the cheapest place to buy transfers. I got a quote from transfer express for 25 transfers, hot pink on white letters and my cost is almost $9.00 ea and I just thought I could find them cheaper somewhere..would like to know where yall are buying from..
Anyone heard of first street graphics before?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You could also get a quote from F&M Expressions, one of the forum's preferred vendors as well.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

F&M is the least expensive I have run across. In my opinion there customer service is not good and the turn around time on a job (even 1 color) is a couple of days longer than some of the others. Transfer Express is very expensive if you are doing custom work. They are competitive using their templates.
My best experience is Versatranz. They are higher than F&M (a good bit) but the quality and service are great. Depending on the job you are doing and the price range you are competing in shop both before commiting to a price.


----------



## Maxx Power (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got my first order from F&M and I must say their customer service was first rate, and their prices very reasonable...

I tried to place an order with Transfer Express but after sending and faxing my account details a number of times they just stopped responding. Their prices were double what everybody else has but I wanted to see if you got what you paid for.

Semo was the cheapest but they didn't do international orders.

At the end of the day I was very happy with F&M's service, price, and quality and I will be using them for all my transfers from now on...


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I have also had good luck with F&M, I switched to a new vendor because of the time it takes for F&M, but I am now having promised ship dates and lack of communication problems with that vendor. It is tough to find a company to put your faith in, I am going to try Versatranz for my next 1 color job, their prices go up fast with the multicolor jobs it looks like.

Maxx- has F&M tightened up the adhesive layer so that it is not so noticable along the edge, and are you using fashion of athletic formula?


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Semo-good to work with-easy pricing for the best pricing.


----------



## Maxx Power (Mar 20, 2010)

degaje said:


> Maxx- has F&M tightened up the adhesive layer so that it is not so noticable along the edge, and are you using fashion of athletic formula?


I am using the athletic formula. There is a bit of lifting but I think that is probably due to my settings. I find that if it is lifting then I just place the teflon sheet on top and press for a few seconds more. Usually fixes it...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Teamwear said:


> Semo-good to work with-easy pricing for the best pricing.


Semo is the least expensive I've used and they were much quicker than their advertised turnaround. I did have some out of register transfers stuck in the middle, about 20, although they included 20 extra good ones so I had enough. Just might want to look through them carefully as you go.


----------



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

I have tried many of the vendors listed in this forum. IMO, based on quality, customer service, and price . .. nobody compares to Howard Sportswear.


----------



## Richboyceo (Nov 28, 2007)

I have also use Howard Sportswear. The prices are pretty good and turnaround time was only 2 days (shipping to MI). My only problem was that on a $200 job they charged my credit card $1100! The problem was fixed but they did not offer any discounts for their mistake. I have not used them since but would consider using them again because of the quality.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Why would they offer you a discount? Did you suffer any damages?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used F&M several times as they have the largest size...12.75x19 I think...good product...good service


----------

